# HARTZ Products.



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

This video just came up on my local website at home here and i think i best post it.
I don't use this product and hope none of you do as well,you won't once you see this!!Very sad.
Video: Dog suffers from Hartz attack - Vernon News - Castanet.net


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

There are entire websites dedicated to the dangers of Hartz products with pages upon pages of horror stories. It's awful. I don't understand how they can legally still sell that crap.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

YEP,I agree wholeheartedly with you.I think i am going to mail some friends with pets,ya just don't know unless you ask and then show what i saw.
I may go to a few pet stores and have them put in there window.If they sell the stuff i will show them this video!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee and these are name brand products we are suppose to trust! How disgusting and horrible! This should be a film that is consumer friendly right above all the disgusting hartz products! Wish they had it in the local pet stores and such! Then everyone would be able to see the video! You know a lot of people don't know this and would be shocked at viewing the video! They would learn about the evils out there!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> You know a lot of people don't know this and would be shocked at viewing the video! They would learn about the evils out there!


I didn't know....and that's what I've been using on my babies. DX I mean, I've only ever given them, like, four baths or so, but still..... never using that crap again!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah the company is located here. I personally hate Hartz.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I didn't know....and that's what I've been using on my babies. DX I mean, I've only ever given them, like, four baths or so, but still..... never using that crap again!


Ya know ~~How can people actually keep up with all this. Like I said they should have this news posted or a video in the pet stores ~~~~well in all stores really! I just found out market pantry beef sticks had some foreign ojbect in them(dont know what it was)~~my son loves them and I have bought them before, just, not recently~~ thank god! Its so darn hard to keep up with all this garbage really it is! if its not a shampoo its a beef stick if not this then that UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

